# 10.1 brake upgrade ???



## vwgtiwhite (Oct 25, 2003)

I currently have the stock 9.4 brakes on the car, the 16v setup. Im going to do the 10.1 upgrade and want to know if its an easy swap or is there anything I need to know before I start? *Can I use the brake hoses off my stock setup for the 10.1 upgrade? * * And can I use the stock brake lines as well *Thanks James










_Modified by vwgtiwhite at 4:35 AM 12-28-2004_


----------



## BrightGreenB5 (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: 10.1 brake upgrade ??? (vwgtiwhite)*










You only had 9.4's?


----------



## vwgtiwhite (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 10.1 brake upgrade ??? (BrightGreenB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrightGreenB5* »_









You only had 9.4's?

Yeah thats why I need to upgrade them, although their not too bad.
Thanks for posting the pick.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: 10.1 brake upgrade ??? (vwgtiwhite)*

I thought 16v's came with 10.1"'s


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: 10.1 brake upgrade ??? (97 Golf SC)*

http://forums.bcvwdrivers.ca/viewtopic.php?t=505
Check out that review


----------



## vwgtiwhite (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 10.1 brake upgrade ??? (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_http://forums.bcvwdrivers.ca/viewtopic.php?t=505
Check out that review









Does this mean I can use 11in rotors with this setup??? Also if this is true what brake pad do I use, the one for the 10.1 setup. More feedback please.


_Modified by vwgtiwhite at 12:25 AM 12-21-2004_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: 10.1 brake upgrade ??? (vwgtiwhite)*

Did you read it or not? 
All mk2 brake upgrades require that you have the spindles with the separate caliper carriers. The Proper spindles came on a GTX, or a mk3 VW. MK4 use a different lower strut mount.
In order to use 11" rotors, you will need 11" calipers and carriers, in addition to mk3 spindles (4x100 hubs)


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: 10.1 brake upgrade ??? (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_Did you read it or not? 
All mk2 brake upgrades require that you have the spindles with the separate caliper carriers. The Proper spindles came on a GTX, or a mk3 VW. MK4 use a different lower strut mount.
In order to use 11" rotors, you will need 11" calipers and carriers, in addition to mk3 spindles (4x100 hubs)

One word......Corrado. Get everything you need from a corrado G60. Knuckles, Cariers, Calipers, Rotors.....11.0


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: 10.1 brake upgrade ??? (vwgtiwhite)*

The 16V GTI's had 9.4" vented front brakes.
The 2.0L 16V Jetta GLI's and the 16V Passats had 10.1" front brakes. 
The Corrados had 11.0" front brakes. 
Either the 10.1" or the 11.0" front brakes require a 22mm master cylinder. The 10.1" brakes will allow you to run 14" wheels, and are more than adequate for cars up to about 2600 pounds that don't exceed 135mph. Beyond that, the 11.0" is probably a better choice. You have to run at least 15" wheels with the 11.0" brakes. 
For either setup, you need the spindles/wheel bearing carriers, calipers, caliper carriers from the donor vehicle. Plus rotors and pads. I generally don't use junk yard pads, and you can make your own decision on the rotors.
BTW, if you need a 10.1" setup, I have calipers, carriers and spindles/wheel bearing carriers from a 16V Passat here. I'll be putting them on eBay early next week. If you want a "Buy it now" deal, send me an email.


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: 10.1 brake upgrade ??? (Racer_X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer_X* »_The 16V GTI's had 9.4" vented front brakes.
The 2.0L 16V Jetta GLI's and the 16V Passats had 10.1" front brakes. 
The Corrados had 11.0" front brakes. 
Either the 10.1" or the 11.0" front brakes require a 22mm master cylinder. 
 RacerX, Im not entirely disagreeing, but the 11 inch set up does not "require" a 22mm master. I am cleaning my 22 to put on soon, but I have been running the stock 18mm for months now and it stops like mad. Granted, you have to push the pedal farther, but it works fine.


_Modified by B_Heezy at 11:25 PM 12-23-2004_


----------



## vwgtiwhite (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks alot everyone for the feedback, but i guess Ill go ahead and put on the 10.1 setup I have for now.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (vwgtiwhite)*

I've seen Racer_X around and he seems like a pretty good person. If you're looking to upgrade, I'm sure the deal you get from him would be a good one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
T.C.


----------



## vwgtiwhite (Oct 25, 2003)

bump


----------

